# Anybody tried Skins shorts?



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I found these on sale:

Skins Cycle Pro Men's Black Cycling Compression Bib Shorts

I do like my shorts to have a snug fit.
Can't find many reviews on them.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/SKINS-Cycle-S...ling+bib&pebp=1422902060309&peasin=B00281QE2C 

A few people on amazon have reviewed them.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Here is a little dated review of them from Artscyclery.com
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hjrPygL9C7s


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

pittcanna said:


> http://www.amazon.com/SKINS-Cycle-S...ling+bib&pebp=1422902060309&peasin=B00281QE2C
> 
> A few people on amazon have reviewed them.


Saw that. haven't read anything negative so far so i might give them a try.


----------

